# VIENNA - 9th District (Alsergrund)



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> This is my newest picture project.
> Lots of people know the sights in Vienna's Inner City yet don't know that there are actually 23 districts in my city.
> I am going to portray each and every one of the districts in this series to make you familiar with the Real World Vienna.


ALSERGRUND - 9th District



















Area: 2.99 km²
Pop.: 39,333

Despite the fact that it's little known, the 9th District is home to some of the most important and characteristic buildings and structures in the city.


Spittelau inceneration plant (is that even a correct term?), designed by acclaimed Austrian architect Friedensreich Hundertwasser.









Some kind of federal building... stuff... whatever. 









Taken from the balcony of the WU (= Wirtschaftsuniversität = Economic University)









The WU itself:









Liechtenwerder Platz:









Nußdorfer Straße:


















U6-Station "Nußdorfer Straße"



























Beautiful Sobieskiplatz.



























The towering facade of the Franz-Josefs-Bahnhof (station):


















Urgh! Now what's that supposed to be?









The Gardens of Palais Liechtenstein:









Looks like a nice place to live...









The Palais itself:









The Strudlhofstiege, well known for the novel of the same name by Heimito von Doderer.









A first glimpse of what can truly be considered to be the most striking structure of the district:









Crossing Währinger Straße, sorry for not coming closer to Volksoper...









These blocks were constructed for the staff of the AKH:









The AKH (= Allgemeines Krankenhaus = General Hospital), Austria's biggest hospital, two blocks of 85m height each.









Oh god, it's him again:



























Alser Straße, district boundary. Josefstadt to the right, Alsergrund to the left:









University Campus, on the site of the old AKH:









HQs of the OeNB (= Österreichische Nationalbank = ... you really need me to translate that? )









The Votivkirche, as seen from behind:


















Not much to say, simply a neo-gothic cathedral:


















What's worse than ads on a church? :bash: 









The tram loop underneath the Rooseveltplatz. 5 lines stop here in addition to 3 more above the ground:



























Roßauer Kaserne, used to be used by the military and is now used by the police. Neither deserve such a beautiful building that was clearly modelled after Venice's arsenal.



























Servitenkirche und -kloster:






















































Such a warm light, so reassuring. Life can be great, trust me.









Down with Labour! Down with money! Yeah! Down with stupidity, while we're at it!


















The Donaukanal (= Danube channel), Alsergrund (9) to the left, Brigittenau (20) to the right. Friedensbrücke station of U4 is visible down there as well. Perhaps some of you might recall it from my U-Bahn-project earlier this year?









I'm leaving on an U-Bahn, I know I will be back again...









Now it's your turn to critisize me. But...

...don't! :lol: 

(No, please tell me what you think, seriously.)


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I've always found Votivkirche more striking then (even) Stephandome.

I think I remember this place. Isn't the building after the Kino and Libro a Hotel, called Atlantis or something.


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

:applause: :applause: :applause: 

excellent presentation!


----------



## wolf18 (Dec 4, 2005)

in my mind VIENNA is far more better than these pics you show to us


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ I'd be interested in seeing that...:dunno:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Great tour!


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Keep it coming 

Regarding the Sobieski square, apart from the fact that our Polish friends will really like it (), I think its one of the nicest locations of the 9th district. Somehow so peaceful and still alive.


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

wolf18 said:


> in my mind VIENNA is far more better than these pics you show to us


^^ For me too. Average pictures I'd say. You can see this sort of street-feel on almost every big polish city. But when you think Austria (especially Vienna), I'd expect smth more impressive IMO


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

nebunul said:


> ^^ For me too. Average pictures I'd say. You can see this sort of street-feel on almost every big polish city. But when you think Austria (especially Vienna), I'd expect smth more impressive IMO


Well, this photo journey shows how the Viennese districts really are. I think the aim is to give you a represantative mix of nice and ugly. 

Perhaps this might not satisfy some images people have of it, but not every district of Vienna has a whole Hofburg in its heart. And this thread is about the 9th district, not the first one.

Whereas I have to say that the area of the Palais Liechtenstein is pretty nice in fact.

If you want to see the large empirial stuff, go see the Ringroad, that might be more to your taste.

PS:
(parts of) The district from above:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I repeat:
This is not a Show-Off thread. It's a Show thread.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

another great show

well done :cheers:


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

Davidkunz/VIE, don’t listen to what those ignorants say! Every district in Vienna is beautiful. You have to search very hard in order to find an eyesore. Personally I have only spotted one: Sudbahnhof. There are rumors though that it is going to be replaced by a magnificent new central railway station.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ Thanks a lot for your kind words, but I wouldn't even say some one who doesn't share my opinion is an ignorant.

As for the Central Station,... It's not a rumour. 


BTW, you can expect no. 10 pretty soon. I was there today, talking about eyesores...


----------



## Grotlaufen (Mar 2, 2007)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> BTW, you can expect no. 10 pretty soon. I was there today, talking about eyesores...


An echt weana ge net unta!


Btw you must show EKH and its people, otherwise ignorant outsiders won´t believe that Vienna is a real existing city and not something made up for postcards.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

nebunul said:


> ^^ For me too. Average pictures I'd say. You can see this sort of street-feel on almost every big polish city. But when you think Austria (especially Vienna), I'd expect smth more impressive IMO


You are missing the fact that this thread is ONLY about a certain district of the city, not about showing off the best of the ENTIRE city of Vienna.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> BTW, you can expect no. 10 pretty soon. I was there today, talking about eyesores...


Hm ... 98-99 I lived in Laxenburgerstrasse near Keplerplatz so it will be interesting to see it (not that I ever wandered on what can be considered eyesores ... exept maybe twice to a Ziellerpunkts not far from my home :nuts: )


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> I repeat:
> This is not a Show-Off thread. It's a Show thread.


Buddy, you are doing a great work showing us thi marvelous city. And now to those who see ugliness where there is none, they're just pestering and wandering all aound the forum looking for virtual quarrels and fights (a good way to figure out is to watch at the number of posts, in the case of wolf despite he has been around from 2005 he just threw 44 post, so with the time he will get used to the peaceful atmosphere of SSC forum).

BTW Vienna is one of the most beautiful cities in Europe and I know it because I've been there and let me tell you that it is a model of city that should be followed by many other of its size.

Congrats buddy for you work and your city, keep on, as I am just one of many who enjoy your tours since the first post.

:cheers:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice shots ! Vienna looks beautiful and quiet !


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Great pictures! Beautiful buildings!


----------

